# VIP222 w/ HDMI



## Capfrog (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm having nothing but trouble with a 50' HDMI cables from a VIP222 to a new Samsung HD set. Have tried replacing the cables and same problem.  Intermittant audio interruptions seems to be the most prevalent problem. Anybody else? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

50 foot??

Do you have an HDMI extender installed?

I have a 8 foot HDMI cable from my ViP222 to my LN-T4069FX Samsung and I have no issues.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Of the issues I've had with my 222 I can honestly say I've never had an HDMI issue. However, my HDMI cable is only 3' long. The 222 sits on top of a chest in the bedroom and the TV (40" Sony) is wall-mounted directly above it.

I would agree, 50' seems a bit of a stretch for HDMI (no pun intended).


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

I have always heard that anything over about 25 to 30' of HDMI you would need a booster or amplifier.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yup....an HDMI extender.


----------

